# Poll: Rotate kibble or stick with one?



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Just wanted to take an informal poll about how many of you guys rotate kibble or if you just stick with one.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I plan to stick with the one he's on now. If he's healthy, happy and looking good on it, why change?


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I actually do rotate. Ike does become finicky after he's been on a food for awhile, so I rotate between 2 kibble and 1 dehydrated raw.

Sam was on 1 kibble and did fine. No allergy issues nor was he finicky.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

bumping....


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I am a rotator. I like the Innova large breed, Fromm 4 star line and Acana (waiting to see how all these new formulas/changes wash out for the time being). Also use The Honest Kitchen or Trippets green tripe as toppers.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

I like to rotate both within a company as well as among a few carefully chosen companies. Neither Bentley nor my lab is a finicky eater whatsoever. I rotate because I believe it enhances their digestive capabilities and immune system; because it balances out the highs and lows of vitamins and minerals in the various formulas; and because my dogs will have some success with other formulas in case one is discontinued or recalled.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I just stick with one since they seem to like it. Plus I do not have to worry about them not liking another type if I tried to switch, or having some kind of skin or stool issues with another food.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Once in a while I will change it up....I think for my benefit more then Lucky. I get bored...

But I do think that its not a bad idea to ad some variety to the diet if it doesn't affect them adversely. Lucky's tummy is tough as nails and can pretty much eat anything with no problems.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

bumping up


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

In the past year my dogs have had Innova (but this one was only for the puppy), Solid Gold (barking at the moon), Instinct, Honest Kitchen, and now Acana Grasslands. But mostly they eat raw. I want them to have variety because I have not found a perfect food that I think meets all needs all the time.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

When we first had Amber we thought we would alternate the kibbles flavour (SAME BRAND) to give her more variety but we noticed that her tummy didn't like it whilst on James Wellbeloved Kibbles Turkey & Rice.

For other reasons, we recently changed Amber's food from James Wellbeloved Kibbles to Arden Grange as we wanted something with a little more meat as our big baby girl is now over 3 years old.


On a regular basis we buy a big *15Kgs* bag of: 
*Adult Large Breed: with fresh chicken & rice.*








[/IMG]


Every three months (which most of time coincides with a special time)
Dec=Xmas-Mar=Birthday-Jun=Summer-Sep=Autumn we buy a *2.5Kgs* bag of: 
*Premium: rich in fresh chicken * (we hope she will like this new treat in December. She has not had it yet. 
Once we open a little bag we continue feeding until bag is empty then we go back to normal feed until the next treat time period.








[/IMG]

PS: I still voted for feeding SAME KIBBLES


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Rotate. And add raw (at separate feeding times)


----------

